
Let the hackers raise the bar - kingsidharth
http://www.64notes.com/let-them-raise-the-bar
======
skynirka
Hackers doesn't really leave that much of an impression to me. They are, after
all, oftentimes referred as computer criminals.

~~~
kingsidharth
Then you have no idea who Hackers are.

------
Sparklin
Hackers are after all the sanest and most helpful people around!

~~~
kingsidharth
I know, right. I love haging out at HN. It's amazing what people around here
keep doing - they keep raising the bar and make me better. :)

